# Flick and CJ’s Grand Models



## th8827 (Apr 9, 2020)

I gave Flick 3 Atlas Moths yesterday and got a Grand Atlas Moth statue today. I was surprised by this, since my last model was quite tiny.

Are specific Fish/Bugs Grand, or is it a random chance for any model? Are there other variations?


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

Anyone try the tarantula statue yet? I couldn't bare to give away 3 tarantulas.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Apr 9, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Anyone try the tarantula statue yet? I couldn't bare to give away 3 tarantulas.



Planning to eventually. I actually have 2 oarfish that I'm saving so whenever I get a third I can make an oarfish model. I wonder how big it's gonna be!


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 9, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Planning to eventually. I actually have 2 oarfish that I'm saving so whenever I get a third I can make an oarfish model. I wonder how big it's gonna be!



Oh gosh. Now I need to do the Whale Shark when summer comes


----------



## coffee biscuit (Apr 9, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Anyone try the tarantula statue yet? I couldn't bare to give away 3 tarantulas.


The only model I've had made so far was of a tarantula and it was small. It would've been awesome if it was huge ;_;


----------



## th8827 (Apr 9, 2020)

I currently have 2 Oarfish and 2 Barreleyes saved up for CJ. Looking forward to seeing those made into models.


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 9, 2020)

I have oarfish, pale chub, black bass, barred knife jaw, tarantula, snail


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

Hi, may you please post a picture and see what it appears as in the catalog, if at all?
I have not heard any mention of this so I am very interested. I have models for the emperor butterfly and sturgeon so far.


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Apr 9, 2020)

Only have a tuna model. Already have three blue marlins, three oarfish, two barreleyes and one coelacanth saved for cj and three tarantulas saved for flick.


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 9, 2020)

Btw if anyone is selling them I pay 50k per model!! Trying to get all 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020



Snowesque said:


> Hi, may you please post a picture and see what it appears as in the catalog, if at all?
> I have not heard any mention of this so I am very interested. I have models for the emperor butterfly and sturgeon so far.


What’s the best way to post pictures I’m not very sure how


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> What’s the best way to post pictures I’m not very sure how



You have to post it to one of the listed social media, then share it to here.


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 9, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> You have to post it to one of the listed social media, then share it to here.


I’ll put them all in one room and post! I’d do catalog but I have quite a few!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> I’ll put them all in one room and post! I’d do catalog but I have quite a few!
> View attachment 236532


Thanks for taking the time to post! Are these the regular ones, or the "grand" ones OP could possibly mean?


----------



## Dewy (Apr 9, 2020)

I have three coelacanths, three tuna, and three oarfish and I'm waiting for CJ to show up so I can make them into a model

Right now I've only done the tarantula!


----------



## cassetticons (Apr 9, 2020)

i was under the impression that only the atlas moth model was particularly large (probably as a mothra reference) - all other models i've ordered have been standard size, like the ones chloebug posted!


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 9, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> Thanks for taking the time to post! Are these the regular ones, or the "grand" ones OP could possibly mean?


I did not know there were grand ones? So I guess mine are standard?


----------



## tajikey (Apr 9, 2020)

I have the tarantula and birdwing. I think both are awesome.


----------



## Snowesque (Apr 9, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> I did not know there were grand ones? So I guess mine are standard?


That is what I am looking to know! It could also just be larger regular model as @cassetticons mentioned.


----------



## BigBadButterfree (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm curious... If the snapping turtle just sits on the ground, outside a tank, what does the model look like


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 9, 2020)

BigBadButterfree said:


> I'm curious... If the snapping turtle just sits on the ground, outside a tank, what does the model look like


I have yet to catch one!


----------



## th8827 (Apr 9, 2020)

I will post pics when I get home from work.

I have Grand Atlas Moth and Crawfish.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Apr 9, 2020)

Does Flick/CJ have a set schedule?
Edit
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Hxrdp7oxtK-J5x9u1-rzChUpLtkv3t0_kNGdS6dtyWI/htmlview#
Under Miscellaneous has pictures of models. Do a search/find for Model.
Not sure if that is all the models or not. I would guess no.


----------



## SleepyMimeko (Apr 9, 2020)

I was disappointed with the oarfish model. I expected a huge oarfish to mount on my wall.  That dinky
thing for 27,000 bells worth of fish? What a let-down!


----------



## cheezu (Apr 9, 2020)

I'm very curious about the snapping turtle model.
Is it any different from the actual snapping turtle?
Is it worth getting it at all?


----------



## th8827 (Apr 9, 2020)

Here are my current Models. I will get a Squid model tomorrow.



https://imgur.com/m3AvLqi


----------



## Amissapanda (Apr 9, 2020)

I had the peacock butterfly made and it's quite gorgeous. I have 3 emperor butterflies saved up in storage for the next time Flick comes to my island.


----------



## cheezu (Apr 10, 2020)

Yes, I want to know what the snapping turtle looks like in particular.
I hope it's different than the actual turtle - would be cool if it was bigger or maybe even some kind of a statue.
Has anyone gotten it yet?


----------



## Cancoon (Apr 10, 2020)

I think it's due to the atlas moth's size! My bf got curious after Blather talked to him about it and they're actually quite large in real life!


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Apr 10, 2020)

Akaza said:


> The only model I've had made so far was of a tarantula and it was small. It would've been *awesome if it was huge* ;_;



girl


----------



## John Wick (Apr 10, 2020)

Chloebug44 said:


> I’ll put them all in one room and post! I’d do catalog but I have quite a few!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020
> 
> View attachment 236532


That's pretty awesome.

I may be able to fulfill my dream of owning an arapaima statue.


----------



## Aleigh (Apr 10, 2020)

I reeeeally want a snail model. I have three stored for the next time he comes by. I would also love a koi or goldfish model


----------



## Chloebug44 (Apr 10, 2020)

John Wick said:


> That's pretty awesome.
> 
> I may be able to fulfill my dream of owning an arapaima statue.


My mission is to get them all


----------



## Imatyger (Apr 18, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Oh gosh. Now I need to do the Whale Shark when summer comes


A friend of mine has it and it’s quite small unfortunately


----------



## DinoTown (Apr 18, 2020)

So is there any difference between grand models and normal, or it is just for Atlas Moths?


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 18, 2020)

Looking at Villagerdb, there's only certain bugs that have a 'Grand' model. It's the only size they have. They don't come in smaller sizes.

Atlas Moth
Banded Dragonfly
Giraffe Stag
Goliath Beetle
Hercules Beetle
Queen Alexandra's Birdwing

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020



cheezu said:


> Yes, I want to know what the snapping turtle looks like in particular.
> I hope it's different than the actual turtle - would be cool if it was bigger or maybe even some kind of a statue.
> Has anyone gotten it yet?



It's not labeled as 'Grand' so it might not be bigger than the actual turtle.


----------



## MillerTime (Jun 8, 2020)

Thanks for the list!! Do you also have one for CJ’s statues too?


----------



## tajikey (Jun 8, 2020)

MillerTime said:


> Thanks for the list!! Do you also have one for CJ’s statues too?











						Bug & Fish Art
					

This article is about model bugs and fish. For the model buildings, see Miscellaneous Furniture. A new feature of New Horizons is the ability to commission models of the various bugs and fish found within the game. By speaking to Flick or C.J. while they're visiting the island, the player can...




					animalcrossing.fandom.com


----------



## biksoka (Jun 8, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Anyone try the tarantula statue yet? I couldn't bare to give away 3 tarantulas.


It's about the same size as a normal tarantula. I stick it in a wooded area on my island to scare myself lol


----------

